# Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

LOL @ "Directions to Vancouver"...   [SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

From Urban Dictionary:



> *Canadian Stereotype:
> *
> Canadian stereotypes eh? well zed that's just jokes. I mean we love our maple syrup and all, in fact the mounties, when they go beaver and albino hedgehog hunting they lure them out with maple syrup. The mounties like to stay in Eskimo igloo motels for just a loonie or a toonie a night. short on toonies? just crash on a friend's chesterfield, even enjoy a hockey game on the tv while eating some macaroni and cheese. on your way back to the big city, Toronto, (which has a smaller population than brooklyn) maybe grab some poutine.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=canadian stereotypes




A YouTube comment:



> Canada is the largest, northernmost state of the "United" States of America, also known as America's Frosted Hat, Soviet Canuckistan, America's Wacky Colorful Comic-Relief Next-Door Neighbors, Soon to be the 51st State but more commonly known as "Oops, this isn't Michigan!", is situated somewhere near the GLORIOUS continental U.S.A.
> 
> Canada is the USA's largest national park, and tourist attraction. Canada is commonly accepted as a﻿ county in Montana.
> 
> YouTube - Should Canada Invade the U.S.A.?


----------



## Andy

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I was going along with your anti-Canadianism until I read albino hedgehog. Now that's just unreasonable BS.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

At least we agree about the other things, even though you are clearly not familiar with the hunting habits of hunter-gatherer communities like downtown Toronto


----------



## Andy

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yeah but come on...it's just Toronto.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Exactly, there are entire provinces I should be focusing on instead:



> You've probably heard the old joke about Quebec  weather: eight months of winter and four months of roadwork. With  climate change the winter part seems a lot less certain. Roadwork, on  the other hand, is immutable. And in at least one part of Quebec it's  more measurable.
> 
> My spouse and I were returning to Quebec from  Ontario on Highway 20 on Sunday. Seeing an endless line of orange cones,  she remarked: "We must be back in Quebec." She was right as usual. And  there was this sign: Roadwork from June until December. Four months  indeed.
> 
> There's a weird Sorcerer's Apprentice quality to  infrastructure work in Quebec: the more you do, the more there is that  needs to be done. Stranger still, right in the middle of the best time  to do it  -- midsummer -- we stop doing it. I'm talking about the  construction holiday, of course.
> 
> It might be considered just  another quaint anachronism that helps define the distinct society -- like  Celine Dion or poutine. It would be if it weren't so damned annoying in  one particular. All those infrastructure workers down tools regardless  of the state of the work they're doing. Dig a hole on a major  thoroughfare and then take off for two weeks. It's as if a surgeon  opened up a patient and then walked out for a coffee break.
> 
> Read  more: Honk if you love traffic jams
> ​



​


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

_*7 reasons to vacation in Canada later this year:*_

1. You sunburn easily.

2. NYC and Vegas are too exciting for you.

3. You owe the Queen an apololgy.

4. Walk-in freezers are too warm for you.

5.  Your kids were too happy at Disney World.

6.  You like to buy maple syrup by the gallon.

7.  You want a survival story to tell your grandchildren.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

8. You're wanted by federal agents and/or the IRS and need a welcoming place to lay low for a while.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

9.  Enjoying excessive poutine consumption without social disapproval.

10.  "What happens in Canada, stays in Canada" (because no one in America cares).


----------



## Andy

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

11. Tobogganing is a lot more fun in the summer time.
12. Dog sledding is much better for the environment.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

13.  You are tired of Starbucks but want to continue getting coffee from a multinational corporation (Tim Hortons).


----------



## Andy

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

14. Sick of Burger King. Rather have Dairy Queen.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Just as a courtesy to the many readers of this thread:

What STP is referring to is that the Dairy Queens in Canada have additional ice cream flavorings not available in the US, such as:

Veal-flavored maple syrup ice cream
Kraft Dinner (KD) ice cream 
Chocolate poutine ice cream
Moose & beaver tail ice cream

etc.


----------



## Andy

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Don't forget the "Polar Bear Parfait in a Maple Syrup Glazed Igloo Cup". Definitely can't get those anywhere in the US. 


*Apparently there are Burger Kings in Canada (I've just never seen one)


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

To be clear, though, they use imitation polar bear since the mounties prefer to hunt albino hedgehogs.

* Ironically, I live much closer to a Dairy Queen than a Burger King.


----------



## helpmeplease

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I happen to live in Canada. What do you mean by these pictures? Are you Anti-Canadian, are you implying Canadians are stupid? Or are you just being funny? I really do not appreciate these digs. I would expect an administrator of this forum would be more respectful of other people on this forum. I am sure there all a lot of Canadians using this forum for medical help. I am new to this forum and expected better.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



helpmeplease said:


> I happen to live in Canada. What do you mean by these pictures? Are you Anti-Canadian, are you implying Canadians are stupid? Or are you just being funny? I really do not appreciate these digs. I would expect an administrator of this forum would be more respectful of other people on this forum. I am sure there all a lot of Canadians using this forum for medical help. I am new to this forum and expected better.


 
Hi, helpmeplease:

I am also Canadian (located in the Ottawa area) as are many of the people who have contributed to this thread. The spirit of the thread is gentle humor andb teasing about some of the characteristics or perceived characteristics of Canadians. Daniel is from Florida but his posts are also meant as humor: He is not really anti-Canadian at all.

As a Canadian, I'm sure you hazve heard some of the "Newfie" jokes. It may or may not surprise you to learn that Newfie jokes are probably more popular in Newfoundland than anywhere else in Canada.

This thread is in that sprit. We're just gently poking fun at ourselves in a mock debate about the comparison between US and Canadian cultures.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Exactly, I'm not anti-Canadian.     And, yes, the purpose of this thread is mostly humor.


----------



## helpmeplease

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

As a Canadian, I am outraged with the content of this thread. We do not have veal-flavoured maple syrup ice cream, kraft dinner ice cream chocolate poutine ice cream or moos and beaver tail ice cream. what we do have, is respect for other countries. This forum is supposed to be a place where people with mental problem can help each other, not make fun of them. I do not think this is funny.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



helpmeplease said:


> As a Canadian, I am outraged with the content of this thread. We do not have veal-flavoured maple syrup ice cream, kraft dinner ice cream chocolate poutine ice cream or moos and beaver tail ice cream. what we do have, is respect for other countries. This forum is supposed to be a place where people with mental problem can help each other, not make fun of them. I do not think this is funny.


 
The Just Chat and Just For Fun forums at Psychlinks are where members exchange light humor and pleasantries. There are numerous serious sections of the site where all of us try to provide serious information and support. This section is in the spirit of "laughter is the best medicine".

If you don't find the humor in this thread to your liking, I would suggest that you simply focus on other threads and ignore this one.

As a Canadian, I am not at all outraged by the content of the thread. I think it's important to be able to relax and laugh at ourselves and our quirks in a gentle respectful manner from time to time.


----------



## ChattyPenguin

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

This reminds me of the outrage when Dead Cat jokes were popular.  Some people were just horrified at the thought of joking about the topic.  In fact, most people who told me the jokes, and friends who found them the funniest, were the ones who I knew had dearly loved cats at home.

But the direction this thread has taken reminds me of when I was *really* stressed with work.  There was no way I could see the humour in anything.  It was one of the subtle impacts of stress and depression that was tricky to deal with.  Many people can understand why I was upset about work, or depressed about job prospects, but it was really hard for them to realize that it was impacting everything I did and thought.

On a lighter note, I got flagged 'cause I used the Canadian spelling of humour - amusing given the topic !


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

*Sauerkraut explosion prompts quarantine*
CBC
Saturday, September 11, 2010 

Twenty-four students and four staff members at a central B.C. high school were briefly quarantined after a can of sauerkraut exploded Friday in a food science class.

The fire department, a hazardous materials unit and RCMP were called to Kelly Road Secondary School in Prince George at about 2 p.m. PT.

RCMP Const. Lesley Smith said school officials were concerned about a possible botulism outbreak after the contents of a years-old can of pickled cabbage splattered on students.

Officials later determined there was no cause for alarm.

The students briefly returned to their classes, then were dismissed early.


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



> years-old can of pickled cabbage



So they must have gotten it from the school cafeteria


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

_*The American*_



_*The Canadian*_


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

:lol:  One of the comments: "I went to Canada and they didn't kill me once, great folks!"

More anti-American content:



> *Amount American spend  on fast food: in billions*
> 1970: $6
> 2000:  $110
> 2010:  $134
> 
> *Number of McDonald's restaurants*
> 1968: 1,000
> 2007: 28,000
> 
> *Expected growth for 2010*
> Fast-food industry:  +5 percent
> Full-service restaurants: -7 percent
> 
> The Far Reach of Fast Food | Psychology Today


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Another good comment:

"This video is way off, we don't﻿ sharpen our skates at home, we go to Canadian Tire for that."


----------



## Daniel

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Fortunately, Canada is becoming more like the US -- again:

Netflix Extends Streaming Movies to Canada


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> Fortunately, Canada is becoming more like the US -- again:
> 
> Netflix Extends Streaming Movies to Canada


 
Yes but aqt approximately 1 gig an hour most Canadians are going to find they'll have huge bills for going over bandwidth if they don't monitor their usage carefully.

Frankly, I'm not sure it's going to fly here. It's going to be cheaper to simply access on demand pay-per-view movies from your cable provider.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

They are in season this time of year


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Floridians is so jealous of our ice.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

:lol:   Yes, we order it online and have it shipped overnight, packed in more ice.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Crossing the border illegally:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

*Toronto Overrun With Pigs*
CBS 
Monday, October 4, 2010 



And once they get all that cleaned up, they still have the problem of the Leafs...


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Speaking of bacon:

KFC’s infamous Double Down sandwich coming to Canada

Of course, KFC should use Canadian bacon in Canada, a.k.a. national bacon.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Why Toronto is better than U.S. cities for trick or treating*
by Lesley Ciarula Taylor,_ Toronto Star_
October 28, 2010 

Even while he was ranking the best U.S. cities to trick-or-treat in, Richard Florida was thinking how ?very special? Toronto is, compared with them.

The urban theorist who now makes Toronto his home compiled his list for the online site _The Daily Beast_, creating rankings based on number of children, ability to walk around safely, level of income (?You get a better haul of candy?) and a ?bohemian? index (?better costumes?).

Top of the U.S. list is the affluent New York suburb from Stamford to Bridgeport in Connecticut.

?That doesn?t surprise me,? Florida told the _Star_ in between meetings and appointments. ?They?re upscale suburbs, fairly walkable, with an artistic population that?s moved out from New York City.?

The big U.S. cities claimed spots on the top-20 list, but Florida was pleased to see the college towns of Ann Arbor, Mich., (despite its proximity to Detroit) and Boulder, Colo., claim some Halloween limelight.

Still, he says, Toronto is the only place that still does Halloween the way it?s supposed to be done.

?What?s happened in the United States is that the kids are protected. That?s why you have the organized mall events (which figure strongly on his _Daily Beast_ list). In one place, they?ve banned teenagers because the tall kids were scaring the residents.?

In contrast, Halloween in Florida?s Toronto neighbourhood is ?toddlers to tweens, with a mosaic of races that make up Toronto.?

From his first Hogtown Halloween in 2007, ?I was really struck by the intensity of kids coming. It?s not like we were a well-known, established Toronto family. Our house was mobbed. So it meant the parents weren?t nervous.?

As well, smaller children might have parents tagging along, but ?other kids were completely unsupervised.?

Florida penned his _Daily Beast_ list for a U.S. audience but remains so fond of the Toronto experience ? ?It?s a very special thing that parents and children feel safe. We should not take for granted? ? that he?d like, next year, to use his demographic tools to rate the best Toronto neighbourhoods for trick-or-treating.

In the meantime, kids knocking at the Floridas? door can expect ?Reese?s Peanut Butter Cups, Snickers and Kit Kats. All hidden from me right now so I don?t eat them.?


----------



## Daniel

> It’s not like we were a well-known, established Toronto family. Our house was mobbed.



Glad I don't have that problem


----------



## David Baxter PhD

In Florida, the median age is about 65. In most areas, the cutoff for trick-or-treating is the same as the cutoff for eligibility for Denny's Discounts. That only leaves about 500 eligible trick-or-treaters for the entire state.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*The Canadian-est invention ever*

*The Canadian-est invention ever*
by DaniGirl 
March 8, 2007

It?s a reliable sign of the end of the Canadian winter. No, not the lengthening days, the appreciable warmth of the sun on a frosty day, not even the first day you decide you can safely leave the house in shoes rather than fur-lined mukluks. Spring is truly on the way when the already long (but impressively fast-moving) queues at Tim Hortons lengthen appreciably each year with non-regular Timmy?s fans in the first few weeks of March. It is that annual late winter rite, the Roll Up the Rim to Win contest, that brings them out of the woodwork.

I?ve been lucky so far this year, at least compared to last year when I fruitlessly rolled up more rims than I could count for bupkis. This year, I?m on my third free coffee. And you know I love free. Over the course of the year, I drink hundreds of cups of Tim Horton?s coffee, and they buy my loyalty with three free coffees a year. Not a bad strategy on their part.

But I?ve been thinking about this whole Roll Up the Rim thing. I mean, is that not the least hygenic contest you can possibly think of? I?m going to slobber all over this paper cup, then I?m going to tear off a bit and hand it over to the clerk. I?m surprised the folks at Tim Horton?s aren?t wearing latex gloves while this contest runs.

How do you roll up your rim? I?m a chewer, myself. I work my lower incisors in under the rim and do a back-and-forth kind of mastication to loosen the roll, and then pull it up. It?s not too pretty, so I try to remember to use my thumbnail and the side of my index finger, rather than my teeth, if I?m in polite company.

And then I read about this guy in this morning?s _Ottawa Citizen_. He invented a Rimroller, ?a plastic device the size of a bottle opener that cleanly slices open and unrolls a rim in one fluid motion.? They?ll be selling it at Lee Valley Tools (one of my favourite stores for gadgets and whimsical indulgences) for the most excellent and affordable price of $1.95. Get yours here!

Canadian ingenuity. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## Andy

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

 You know what is really sad? Yup. I have a RimRoller. Mines a key chain.


----------



## Daniel

What's sad is that "Canada is one huge drive-thru for Tim Hortons"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

RimRoller makes me think of this:


----------



## Daniel

Some other background music for such special occasions: 



  (has a couple elicit lyrics)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Now that is a real time saver. I'm surprised that Tim Horton's doesn't give them out with the coffee, or at least offer them as a "biggie size" option.


----------



## Daniel

For the afflicted:

How to Roll Up The Rim To Win with Tim Hortons


----------



## Andy

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

 They make it look so easy! 

Oh, and remember to drink the coffee first.


----------



## Daniel

Because it is easy


----------



## Andy

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Ahhhh! I have never seen that before!(seriously) :fool: Now what am I going to do with this useless key chain?!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

One word: eBay.


----------



## Daniel

Of course, the perfect gift to give someone is the Tim Hortons Coffee Lover Gift Basket at _only_ $180.  So, this Christmas, you could add the keychain to that along with the limited-edition Tim Hortons hat.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> the limited-edition Tim Hortons hat.


 
It doesn't get much more Canadian than that:



> Wear yours today! This Reebok Men's Ball Cap is made of 100% cotton. One size only. Made in China.


----------



## Daniel

"In conclusion, Tim Hortons is anti-Canadian!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Rebuttal*

*1. Tim Hortons coffee is terrible!*
I wouldn't say terrible - it's no worse than McDonald's coffee and many restaurants but I would agree it's mediocre at best. It's only real claim to fame is that it's (usually) fresh since they have standing orders to throw out a pot after 20 minutes. But they're not unique in thaty respect.

*2. Their food is hardly “always fresh”*
Not true. Whether it's prepared from frozen dough or not is irrlelevant. Their donuts are great and their muffins, bagels, sandwiches, and other food offerings are not bad at all.

*4. Inefficient Service*
Not a fair criticism. Compared to other fast food drive-through "restaurants", Horton's is no worse than the others. Any drive-through is going to be poor for a number of reasons and it's usually faster to park and walk in to pick up your "food".

*3. Tim Hortons is not Canadian owned*
Really, who cares?

*5. Cups Are Not Recyclable*
Nonsense. It's a paper product.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Another reason to hate Toronto*

*Another reason to hate Toronto: Residential Snakes?*

CBC News - Toronto - Snake loose in Toronto highrise


----------



## Daniel

If you're going to miss a court date, consider coming up with an excuse better than "We had some stuff to do in Canada."


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Turns out Evi's father is Canadian so she was released from detention and Randy was released a short while later on bail. They want to stay in Canada to avoid the "Star Whackers" they claim are murdering Hollywood stars.

CBC News - British Columbia - Randy Quaid seeks refugee status in Canada


----------



## Cat Dancer

it's snowing here. Thanks, Canada. I will ALWAYS blame Canada for snow.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Alert: Strong language.*


----------



## Daniel

It's funny because it's true


----------



## AmZ

You gotta love Canadians... 
I've met (and work with) a lot of people from all over the world but I'd have to say that Canadians are one of my fave nationalities, along with Australians also... 
I can't tell you how many people I have met from the States that seem to be from a different planet in some respects even though they speak the same language and have cultural similarities to me, with being from England... Just somehow, I don't click with them as much as my Commonwealth brothers and sisters lol.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*A Non-Canadian Makes Poutine, Kinda*

Mmmmm.... expired cheese...


----------



## Daniel

Of course, those who don't have cheese curds can substitute with mushrooms or broccoli


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Good heavens, no. The cheese and gravy are essential components. 

If need be, you can substitute a vegetable for the fries, I suppose. But it won't be poutine any more...


----------



## Cat Dancer

Poutine fascinates me. Of course I don't have much of a life. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel secretly wishes he were Canadian so he could have poutine. He has a clear case of poutine envy.


----------



## Daniel

> Good heavens, no. The cheese and gravy are essential components.


I believe the Olive Garden has something like that, but the gravy is marinara sauce


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Oh, yes... variations on the gravy are okay as long as their is gravy. I think they have Italian poutine up here as well.


----------



## Daniel

Well, there you go: Eggplant parmesan is Italian-style poutine


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Uh, no. Eggplant anything is compost.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Eggplant rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel

Eggplant rules, poutine drools


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Cat Dancer said:


> Eggplant rules





Daniel said:


> Eggplant rules


 
Yes it does. It rules the compost heap.


----------



## Daniel

That's right, poutine has so much salt and fat that it can't decompose


----------



## Cat Dancer

If you put enough cheese and gravy and stuff on eggplant then it RULES!!!!


----------



## Daniel

Great, CD. I think you cracked the Canadian logic


----------



## David Baxter PhD

CBC News - Ottawa - Alleged robber injured by own knife



> A man is in critical condition in hospital after injuring himself with his own knife when he tripped and fell after allegedly robbing a store in Ottawa's south end Monday, police said.


 
Stupid criminals: We has them.


----------



## AmZ

But you has brave shoppers also on top of this, the criminals have even less of a chance of being successful:

KTVU.com - Man In Wheelchair Tackles Would-Be Thief


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*The Double Down disappears in Canada*
by Wency Leung, _Globe and Mail_
Tuesday, November 16, 2010 

 

And just like that, it’s gone. 

The KFC Double Down, the epic eye-popping, jaw-dropping bun-less sandwich, is no longer being sold in Canada. 

Without explaining why it has pulled the outrageous item from its menu, KFC announced that as of yesterday, “Canada is officially a Double Down free zone.”


----------



## Daniel

I guess it was the lack of gravy


----------



## David Baxter PhD

The whole purpose of the bread or bun in any sandwich is to stop getting your fingers greasy. KFC evidently didn't understand that. If you're eating sitting down with a knife and fork, it doesn't matter. But fast food franchises depend on garb-and-go dining. That's the fatal mistake KFC made.


----------



## Daniel

Of course, in Quebec, anything goes:

 
_A Qu?b?cois__ "hot chicken" sandwich with poutine on the side._


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It looks like they have vitamin pills and shampoo on the table, background towards the right. The complete meal, Qu?b?cois style.


----------



## Daniel

> shampoo on the table



Also known as gravy thickener.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Also known as gravy thickener.


 
:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

What Canadians living in Florida miss the most about Canada:


The ability to ice stake to work.
Taking the kids to polar bear petting zoos.
Preparing Thanksgiving dinner in 5 minutes using Kraft Dinner.
Socializing with conversation starters like "Cold, eh?" and "Would you like a donut?"
Lower subscription rates to Canadian magazines like _Hypothermia  Today_.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

We still have jobs available up here.


----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


> The ability to* ice stake* to work.


 Do you have to use the ice stakes on vampire snowmen? Canada sounds more treacherous than I thought!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Did you not see _30 Days Of Night _or_ The Thng?_


----------



## gooblax

30 days of night? Over here in Aussie-land we get too much sunshine for that 
But err, no, I haven't seen those. I'll be sure to arm myself with ice stakes before viewing.


----------



## Daniel

Shocking news: 

Air Canada voted 'Best Airline in North America'


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> The magazine's international survey was focused on responses of frequent premium travellers who average 33 round-trip flights a year and with 96 per cent of them travelling in first class or business class regularly.


 
If they asked the people who didn't fly first class they'd get a very different story. Air Canada is overpriced and underserviced.


----------



## Daniel

1st class:



Everyone else:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yeah that's about right. :lol:


----------

